# Little Cleos on Saugeye?



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I bought a couple Little Cleos at the Niles Sport Show because the white color caught my eye. I wonder if they will also catch the eye of a saugeye? Anyone ever use these spoons for saugeye, or anything else for that matter?


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

never used them for eyes,but trout like 'em  
i think i still have several leftovers from my white river trout trips.you gave me an idea  
i might try casting,or trolling them for saugeyes,on a 3 way rig in deep water this year.i've kinda become attached to the hopkins no-equals for jigging and casting for saugeyes


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

I've tried jigging Little Cleo's but IMO saugeye seem to prefer slender profiles like the Northland or Hopkins more often than the wider profile of the Cleo's. 

I agree with Rick.


----------



## toboso (Apr 14, 2004)

While fishing Tappan with a very good jigger (Tonto) a few years back, I decided to try the Cleo while he fished the Hopkins. He caught saugeye while I caught LM bass. When I switched to a Hopkins, I caught 'eyes, too.

It seems to me (in my limited spooning experience) that vertical is normally key to catching 'eyes on heavy metal. The Cleo, like other "bent" spoons, is more of a horizontal presentation.

I suspect that bent spoons might work in shallow water (Buckeye Lake), but I haven't been able to work on that theory yet.


----------

